# Probleme mit eth0

## Clark_

Hallo!

Ich bin ein vollkommenr Linux und somit auch gentoo Neuling. Also sorry wenn's bei mir nicht immer auf anhieb klappt.

Mein Problem:

Ich habe gentoo von der minimalen Setup CD gestartet und meine Meinung nach auch komplett eingerichtet. Gentoo erkannte von anfang an meine Netzwerkkarte (eine 3Com). Nach dem reboot funktioniert sie im GRUB allerdings nicht mehr!

Wäre nett wenn sich jemand meiner annimmt.

Danke

Clark

----------

## Psycho Dad

Hallo,

Grub ist der Bootmanager, da wird keine Netzwerkkarte auftauchen.

Wenn sie später net funktioniert, guck mal, ob das entsprechende Modul geladen ist.

Vielleicht hast es im Kernel net aktiviert (guckst unter Device Drivers, Network Device Support, Ethernet (10 or 100MBit)), Wenn doch, probier mal es mit "modprobe modulname" zu laden.

Leider kann ich net sagen,wie das Modul heissen muss, es gibt viele Karten von 3Com. Oder boote nochmal von CD und guck mit "lsmod" was da für ein Modul geladen is.

Thomas

----------

## Clark_

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich sehe dass das Modul 3c59x von der CD geladen wird. Für mich heißt das nun also das ich das Modul mit modprobe 3c59x manuell laden kann und schon funktioniert's?!

Wie sag ich dem Grub denn das er das Modul von Anfang an laden soll.

Danke,

Clark!

----------

## hoernerfranz

 *Clark_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich sehe dass das Modul 3c59x von der CD geladen wird. Für mich heißt das nun also das ich das Modul mit modprobe 3c59x manuell laden kann und schon funktioniert's?!

 

genauso ist es.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie sag ich dem Grub denn das er das Modul von Anfang an laden soll.
> 
> 

 

grub lädt nur den kernel, keine module.

damit das modul geladen wird, musst du es in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

eintragen.

und danach 'modules-update' nicht vergessen.

----------

## Clark_

ich glaub mein problem liegt viel tiefer... wenn ich im grub lsmod aufrufe erscheint nicht ein modul. im /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 3c59x eingetragen... hilft nischt.

weiter antworten erbeten ;-)

----------

## Psycho Dad

Was hast denn immer mit Grub, In der grubshell werden keine Module geladen. Probiers mal im System (nach dem Einloggen) in der Bash. Gib mal (mit Rootrechten) ein:

lsmod

Und poste was dann kommt. Wenn 3c59x net dabei ist gib ein:

modprobe 3c59x

Und sag uns was dann für ne Meldung kommt.

Wenn das kommt:      

FATAL: Module 3c59x not found.

dann hast das Modul im Kernel net aktiviert oder es ist fest einkompiliert (was aber eigentlich keinen Sinn macht).

Dann aktiviere einfach beim Kernelcompilen unter

Device Drivers, Network Device Support, Ethernet (10 or 100MBit) den Eintrag 

3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support

als Modul.

Good Luck

Thomas

----------

## Clark_

Wie komme ich denn erneut in die Kernel Konfiguration rein?

Wieder von der CD booten und dann?

Sorry, das ich mich so dumm anstelle, aber wie gesagt bin Anfänger

Danke

----------

## c_m

nein, im laufenden System einfach ne shell öffnen und dann:

```
$ su

$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ make menuconfig
```

vorausgesetzt der "linux" symlink ist korrekt gesetzt.

----------

## trikolon

hallo.

vielleicht hab ich es übersehen beim schnellen überfliegen des posts, aber kann es sein dass er schon beim booten scheitert? also dass bei der installation von grub schon was schief gegangen ist und der kernel gar nicht geladen wird?

@ Clark_

wenn du einschaltest, was passiert da? kannst du am anfang auswählen welchen kernel du willst und bootet er dann, wie wenn du von cd bootest oder macht er da gar nix und es kommt nur "eine art" bash?

----------

## deejay

Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal im Installationshandbuch nachlesen, wie man Grub installiert und konfiguriert.

Steht da ganz gut beschrieben. 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Psycho Dad

Hatte vor 3 Monaten auch keinerlei Ahnung von Gentoo (allerdings immerhin fast 8 Jahre SuSE), Bin fast genau nach der Anleitung vorgegangen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

Hab mir das erstmal ausgedruckt und in Ruhe durchgelesen. Installation hat dann sehr gut geklappt. Wenn Du grad mit Linux anfängst, und dann gleich mit Gentoo startest würd ich das auch machen.

Hab das Gefühl das Du irgendwas sehr wichtiges bei Deiner Installation vergessen hast, also vielleicht nochmal checken. 

Leider haben Sie inzwischen die Infos für Stage 1-Installationen entfernt. Falls Du die alte Doku vom August brauchst, wo das noch drin steht, (ist auch für Gentoo 2005.1,) kannst Dich ja melden,

Hab die Schrift n bissle verkleinert und das Ganze als pdf gemacht, so das es nur 41 Seiten zum Ausdrucken sind.

Thomas

----------

## Clark_

Beim booten sag er mir:

[code]

* failure to load module 2c59x

[/code]

warum?

----------

## Psycho Dad

Weil das Modul 3c59x heisst und net 2c59x

----------

## Clark_

Sorry vertippt...

meinet 3c59x

----------

## Psycho Dad

Gibts die Datei /lib/modules/deine_kernelversion/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko?

Wenn net, ist das Modul im Kernel nicht drin oder fest eingebaut.

Also am besten den Kernel nochmal bauen mit Unterstützung für die Karte als Modul, wie schon im oberen Post erwähnt.

----------

## SinoTech

Vor allem bringt es nichts wenn du nur das Modul in der Kernlkonfig auswählst.

Da ich davon ausgehe das du genkernel benutzt, nutze das Kommando wie es im Handbuch beschrieben ist und hänge die option "--menuconfig" an. Dadurch bekommst du die Möglichkeit die config anzupassen bevor genkernel dir den kernel baut.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Clark_

In dem Verzeichnis /lib/modules/<mein_kernel>/kernel/drivers/net gibt es nur die beiden dateien dummy.ko und s2io.ko! Von 3c59x keine Spur! Wie krieg ich das da rein.

Ich hab genkernel nicht benutzt sondern den Kernel manuell konfigueriert!

Danke

----------

## deejay

dann musst du ins Verzeichnis

```
/usr/src/linux
```

wechseln, sofern der Symlink richtig gesetzt ist, und dort dann

```
make menuconfig
```

ausführen.

Dort dann irgendwo unter Device Driver --> Networking --> 10/100Mbit --> <Netzwerkkarte>

Die richtige Karte suchen und mit "M" für Module makieren.

Das Menü verlassen, Kernelconfig speichern und dann machst du ein

```
make && make modules_install
```

danach ein zur sicherheit noch ein

```
modules-update
```

und dann klappts auch mit dem Modul. Das Modul muss auch in der modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 eingetragen sein.

So, ich glaube so sollte es funtkionieren.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## macpogo

hast du auch firewire als modul eingebaut?

dann könnte es sein dass dein netzwerkkarte auf eth1 liegt und firewire auf eth0.

so wars auf jeden fall bei mir

----------

## Clark_

so alles klar...

er findet eth0, allerdings kann er netmount nicht starten!?!

wo hängt's denn jetzt schon wieder?

oder könnt ihr mir ne vernünftige quelle nennen woch ich mal nachlesen kann!?

----------

## Deever

 *Clark_ wrote:*   

> oder könnt ihr mir ne vernünftige quelle nennen woch ich mal nachlesen kann!?

 

```
$ emerge syslog-ng
```

Nach dem Starten dieses Servers werden nützliche Nachrichten in /var/log/messages abgelegt. Ja, auch die Init-Skripte loggen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Clark_

Also, die Kiste startet DHCP nicht obwohl ich ihm gesagt habe:

 emerge dhcpcd

und 

rc-update add net.eth0 default

wasn los?

----------

## deejay

```
rc-update add dhcpcd default
```

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

 --> Hier muss für eth0 dann auch dhcp aktiviert sein, sonst gehts nicht ...

----------

## SinoTech

Genau, nämlich so etwas:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

Wobei das aber auch im handbuch beschrieben ist (Wenn ich mich recht erinner).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Clark_

wenn ich

rc-update add dhcpcd default

ausführe kommt als fehlermeldung:

/sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/dhcpcd not found: aborting

----------

## Diskus

HAllo,

vergiß das mit rc-update!

1.emerge dhcpd(hast du ja schon)

2. nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

da rein config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

fertig.

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start bzw. restart

und läuft.

Diskus

----------

